# 51 Years today



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 17, 2017)

Married the beautiful bride that has tolerated me for 51 years on September 17, 1966.  Asked her the other day if we would make it another 51.  Rec'd her standard reply... "I sure don't want to train another one!"

This 51st has presented a couple of challenges, as we both retired and now 'have to' live together full time.  Probably helped that Dr. Bunker equipped me with hearing aids having a "wife switch".  :>)  Retirement has been a learning experience.  I play golf 7 days/week.  Our group tees off early and I'm usually home between 10 a.m. and 11 a.m.  My bride is suggesting I find an afternoon group where I can play all day.  Says it's really peaceful at home when I'm out on the course!!

At this age, we know the time we have left together is dwindling each day.  Had another good friend, this past week, diagnosed with Stage 4 pancreatic cancer.  The Good Lord has blessed us both with good health.  So many our age suffer various physical or emotional maladies.  Our goal has to be spending more time in volunteer work, hoping to use the good days we have left assisting others enjoy each day a little more.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 17, 2017)

A big ,huge congratulations to you and your wife  Grumpy ,we know a couple who have be married 72 years and still fit and well so you can always aim for another 20 years 
I love the comment on the wife switch on your hearing aid I will have to,tell my hubs about that ..when he wears his


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2017)

Well Grumpy, and Mrs. Grumpy...congratulations. Next time I visit the VA I'll ask for the shut off switch for my aids.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2017)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2017)

Happy Anniversary Grumpy!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 17, 2017)

Right on!  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2017)

To the Grumpys-


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 17, 2017)

Congratulations!  Have a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2017)

Happy anniversary, Grumpy!  I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2017)

Happy anniversary!!!


----------

